# ATV skidder



## treeclimber jul

Anyone use a ATV for light logging, or skidding? I set mine up so I don't have to carry the chainsaw, gas, oil, chains etc. It is amazing what size wood they will pull though. I will post picts as soon as I get them on my computer.


----------



## woodchop

I use my atv to haul firewood out of the woods. Fabricated chainsaw and oil carriers. Haul about a face cord of wood on the trailer, probably pushing the recommended load a little bit.


----------



## Redbull

Is that an Arctic Cat? Do you like it? Any complaints? Im looking into them but havent ran into anyone thats ran one.


----------



## woodchop

Yes, it's a 500 manual trans Arctic Cat. I like it. 3000 miles and no problems. Haul wood, plow snow and cut the grass. Does have the ACT rear axle, not the independent suspension.


----------



## lumberjackau

View attachment 33566


View attachment 33567
I don't beleive they sell ArticCats here yet. But here's my atv, a trx350, has over 20,000klm on it now and has not given me any probs yet. the trailer carries 4 saws on top (two 385's and two 3120's) also have room for one more 385 inside along with enough fuel, oil and water for the week. I have a supply of files, grease guns, wedges, sledge hammer and a couple of axes stored in there as well. On the front rack of the bike the tool box has a uhf two-way radio along with first aid kit, tool kit for the saws along with a few bits and pieces of saw parts. also has room for my lunch as well. I cut cypress pine for the local saw mill. A couple of mates call it the mobile saw shop  they might have a laugh at times but when they have a break down,,,,,, It is 200km to the nearest saw shop in town


----------



## DanManofStihl

*Arctic cat*

Heres a picture of my Atv/ skidder I haven't pulled much with it yet but it has oddles of power and torque.


----------



## KMB

DanManofStihl said:


> Heres a picture of my Atv/ skidder I haven't pulled much with it yet but it has oddles of power and torque.



Nice. That's the exact 4-wheeler I would love to have some day, except in the dark green. It does say '500' on the front view picture doesn't it? What year model is it? Is it the manual shift or the automatic?
I've never owned a 4-wheeler, but have rode quite a few different makes. What I've researched so far, I think I like what Arctic Cat has to offer in a 4-wheeler compared to Honda, Suzuki, Yamaha, and Kawasaki.

Kevin


----------



## DanManofStihl

*Arctic cat*

It does say 500 on the front it is a automatic it is 2006 model. It is a great four wheeler it has 195 miles on it.


----------



## Soby1

I picked up a 96 artic cat 454 4by4 for 500.00 bucks.Next to BEER it's the best money i've spent.It's unreal what that thing will drag out of the woods.


----------



## A100HVA




----------



## Wismer

I have a 2001 Honda Foreman TRX450ES.. Amazing machine. It can haul anything, it has around 13,000 km's on it and only minor/routine repairs. 

I'd highly recommend Honda for any one looking for a durable workhorse. Other companies produce flashier machines with more bells and whistles but most 20+ yr old machines you see are Honda's. They are fairly simple in some aspects, but if you treat them right they will last.


----------



## NYH1

I use my 2000 Yamaha Big Bear 400 4x4 for getting my firewood. I was going to make a log dragging trailer. One that would lift the front of the logs off the ground so I could pull them better. 

I've just been blocking the wood up into 16 to 18 inch length and putting them in my 17 cubic foot (3' wide by 5' long by 1' or so deep) $200 Home Depot trailer. My father and I are going to build a heavier duty trailer. Probably 3.5' wide, 5' long and 1.5' deep with racks to make it 3' deep. We're going to use small but heavy duty ATV tires. I think I like using the trailer better then dragging the logs for two reasons. 1- Once I get to my truck the logs are already blocked up and ready to be split, 2- by not dragging the logs they don't get dirty and my chains stay sharp A LOT longer.

I like seeing other people's set ups though. The more ideas the better!


----------



## Fordman99

Nice to see the "cats" getting the respect they deserve.I have an '01 500 that just won't quit.Great for those tight spots.1500# winch really worth the investment.Plowing snow,moving gravel,topsoil..great little machine!!Also helps dragging those whitetails out of the woods seem like...well not much of a drag at all!!


----------



## Frog

*Suzuki Twin Peaks*

I use a Suzuki Twin Peaks 700 automatic 4 x 4. I has a 2500lb winch mounted on the front. I used a big dolly to make a trailer. It hauls an unbelievable amount of weight. I also use it to haul brush out of hilly areas to the chipper. It clauses next to no damage on the grass. Alot of times you don't even know it was in the yard. Great investiment.

Frog


----------



## ASEMASTER

*artic cat tbx*

this thing is awsome in the woods and it wont quite(500 auto tbx solid axel) I have a smalll trailer and a home made arch to haul out the trees.


----------



## Wismer

ASEMASTER!

How do you like those GBC gators? I have them on my 2001 Honda Foreman TRX450ES and I am very very happy with them. I go through stuff in 2 wheel drive that my buddies barely make in 4 wheel.
They are a super tire in my opinion. I like how they have a similiar design to tractor tires, so they shed big pieces of mud and therefore clean themselves easier, giving you more traction. How old are yours?


----------



## Wismer

Some pics


----------



## johncinco

I use a 1992, 3.0 liter, V6, Isuzu Rodeo. Out works any ATV. Paid $500, beats the heck out of a $6000 ATV. When I get the extra wing on the barn built, I will take the sawzall to it and "Rodeo Topless". Will sell the windows and doors for more than what I paid for it. I can also take 4 people "ATV ing" , all with seatbelts. 

Mounted a steel plate in the back and a winch to that. Doubles as a wannabe skidder! 

I think I was reading too may back issues of the Farm newspaper and got all kinds of ideas for using cheap and on hand stuff.


----------



## NYH1

On the left is my 2000 Yamaha Big Bear 400 4x4. On the right in my wife's 2002 Suzuki Ozark 250. I'll get more pic's next time I use them.


----------



## ASEMASTER

*you cant beat them*



Wismer said:


> ASEMASTER!
> 
> How do you like those GBC gators? I have them on my 2001 Honda Foreman TRX450ES and I am very very happy with them. I go through stuff in 2 wheel drive that my buddies barely make in 4 wheel.
> They are a super tire in my opinion. I like how they have a similiar design to tractor tires, so they shed big pieces of mud and therefore clean themselves easier, giving you more traction. How old are yours?



they are 2 years old and I hung up my chains. I use the machine to plow my 1000 ft, driveway and it's up quite a hill.


----------



## weatherby guy

A100HVA said:


>



My friend now THAT is a picture. Great work with the camera.


----------



## A100HVA

THANKS ! as you can see i am starting to drift off into the other lane,glad nobody was comming the other way.
certainly is a challenge camera's & driving :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Wismer

good to see this thread back up

here's some more pictures from the cottage for May long weekend.


----------



## IndyIan

To make an ATV useful in the woods an arch really helps. My neighbour made this one and i've used it for a 1400lb log. Also, if you are on any sort of budget, the older suzuki kingquads do pretty well in the woods. 4' wide, low centre of gravity, more gears than a tractor, and a manual dif lock. Its not very flashy or "powerful" but I have never run out of power yet, just traction.


----------



## Wismer

Nice Northtrail Ian


----------



## Chinooker

*Quad skidder*

Here is a nice simple skidder system that I was looking at a couple of years ago. Looks good but they sure are proud of their gear.

http://www.montanajacks.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=247


----------



## Wismer

Hey guys i just got a Norwood Skidmate logging arch, great engineering in my opinion. I am in the process of assembling it but pics to come!

Craig


----------



## chipcollecto

*grizzly*

any thoughts on the Yamaha grizzly for hauling firewood out of the woods? i really like the idea of power steering.


----------



## 12guns

KMB said:


> Nice. That's the exact 4-wheeler I would love to have some day, except in the dark green. It does say '500' on the front view picture doesn't it? What year model is it? Is it the manual shift or the automatic?
> I've never owned a 4-wheeler, but have rode quite a few different makes. What I've researched so far, I think I like what Arctic Cat has to offer in a 4-wheeler compared to Honda, Suzuki, Yamaha, and Kawasaki.
> 
> Kevin



If I'm not mistaken, Arctic Cat uses either Suzuki or Kawasaki engines. I haven't done and research, but I'm pretty sure that's right. Eng is great on Cats, I had a buddy that tried to cross a ditch the day after spending $7400 on a new cat...didn't make it. After a few oil changes and clean up, Still running fine. He had problems w/ the auto trans after not propperly re-sealing the cover. Did I mention it is for sale?


----------



## Wismer

In my opinion the electric power steering is just one more thing to go wrong. Honda is offering it now as well. I don't have a problem steering my quads manually anyways.


----------



## KMB

12guns said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Arctic Cat uses either Suzuki or Kawasaki engines. I haven't done and research, but I'm pretty sure that's right. Eng is great on Cats, I had a buddy that tried to cross a ditch the day after spending $7400 on a new cat...didn't make it. After a few oil changes and clean up, Still running fine. He had problems w/ the auto trans after not propperly re-sealing the cover. Did I mention it is for sale?



Which model Arctic Cat is it? And what year model? How did he get the cover properly re-sealed? Sounds like your buddy is disappointed with his Arctic Cat. I've heard of re-sealing problems on different auto. trans. 4-wheelers. I'm still leaning towards a man. trans. 4-wheeler when the time comes for me to buy one.

Kevin


----------



## axs

Bump! Great question that's still relevant nearly 10 years later. Favorite ATV Skidder?


----------



## A100HVA

good bump there AXS!!...i'm a one man thinning crew too,except when my friends wanna help get their wood and mine.


good thing I spent 17+ years logging with skidders BEFORE I decided to go "hobby"....
the chipper no like 2" diameter wood,which is good.....I keep it all down to 2" and the woodlot has no brush piles anywhere.landowners love that. love that round wood for me!


----------



## axs

Nice A100HVA! I like that ATV trailer you're skidding with. How much can that arm pick up?


----------



## A100HVA

900 LBS


----------



## axs

Nice and handy! I'm looking pretty hard at the logrite ATV skidder. For the stuff around here that is sounding like the way to go. Expensive $$$.


----------



## A100HVA

YES!!!.... it sure is,BUT if on your own land,or good other spot YOU can really have a good system with outrageous result's. certainly good for comments from people who know how it goes!and see the end results!.....nothing is "cheap".......


----------

